# girth sleeves sheepskin/neoprene, effective?



## Maddie2412 (22 May 2011)

when my new boy was vetted a small lump was detected on his tummy the vet who i know well said he was confident it was tack related his old saddle moved a lot and i think the girth rubbed in turn. Anyway for safeties sake i want to get a sleeve for it i assumed sheepskin was best but saw prolite also do one and just wondered what people used and what they found best...? many thanks in advance! tea and croissants to all who reply...  xxx


----------



## Sukistokes2 (22 May 2011)

Hi,

On my very sensitive cob I use a neoprene girth, I think they are great!! So does the horse! They are easy to wash and rinse off and mine have had at least two years hard work and still look good, so they are value for money too!!!!

under the saddle I use a sheepskin numnah, I bought one cheap off ebay to give it a go and now would not consider another sort as my horse is so happy. I think thats where ebay is really good, buy a second hand item and try it out before you blow your bank balance. 

Since using the above combination I have had very little problems with Ffin, His back muscles have improved and I have removed my prolight pad!!! It is now gathering dust in my tack room. Also I have not had my saddler in for months......at one point it was like being married to him!!!


----------



## 0ldmare (22 May 2011)

Personally prefer sheepskin as its more breathable and the lanolin seems to promote healing, but I've not used a neoprene one so can't really compare


----------



## snopuma (22 May 2011)

I used a neoprene one on my mare who was sensitive to girth, tried a sheepskin on her and she let me know big time how much she hated it!

Then my boy (big warmblood) had a sarcoid (flat type ) appear right under him where the girth goes, used camrosa to get rid of the sarcoid and a sheepskin during the time it was there, he loved it so much I ride in it all the time with him now!

It really is down to the horse!


----------



## Ella19 (22 May 2011)

tried everything with my pony and she prefers and has no rubs from the aerbourne/thorowgood type ones


----------



## Oberon (22 May 2011)

I use Flexi girths, as they are elasticated in the girth area itself, and give nicely.

I prefer sheepskin or woolen sleeves.

I think the Numed ones are good value.


----------



## Supertrooper (22 May 2011)

B has got a nuhmed sheepskin numnah and yesterday I brought him a matching girth sleeve. He seemed to like it and I like them because they don't get sweaty at all and they seem very comfy. He has a leather girth so sleeves I feel are a must. He is now very expensively dressed though......!! £65 for numnah and £30 for girth sleeve. I'd never spend that much on me!!!


----------



## Maddie2412 (22 May 2011)

thanks guys yeah ebay sounds the solution will try a sheepskin on him first i think as he has a back pad as bit of a funny shape and loves that so hopefully will work...


----------



## Cuppatea (22 May 2011)

we have cheap neoprene sleves and sheepskin ones for the horses and theyre great (especially as it means you dont have to wash the girths so often! ) we also have a prolite one for the more lump/rub prone horses which really is the shizzle!! definately reccomended!


----------



## miss_bird (22 May 2011)

My lad is very sensitive with his girth so got a lambs wool cover and never had a prob since and use them on all mine now.
3 years on and it is still going well


----------



## Maddie2412 (22 May 2011)

yay well its not bad on him jumped him today and had nothing on the girth and hes not sensitive but just want him to be more comfy...


----------



## BonneMaman (22 May 2011)

Numed wool girth sleeve - make sure you get one with velcro - it makes like a whole load easier!

My mare is ultra sensitive!


----------

